# 'give' In O&w M5 Bezel



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

i was just wondering if any other M5 Owners have bezels that have a little bit of 'give' in them. My gaffer's Omega and Precista seems to be pretty rigid, I was just wondering whether this is a problem with the M5 or whether it's just mine.

Thanks again,

Tom.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

My ID3077 has the same give that your trying to explain. Its a trait of the O&W's by all accounts


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Yup. There's a bit of play on my M5 too. Can't say it's bothered me too much - just one of those little compromises dictated by the price.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Same with my M4.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

it doesn't particularly bother me I was just wondering whether it was a trait of o&w's or whether it was just mine. Thanks for the replys anyways guys.


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah my ID3077 has a bit of play.

Nice watch, what strap?


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

I've got the steel one on at the mo, but i have got a Hirsch Pro with a deployant clasp that looks pretty cool too (A couple of pics of it can be found here)


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice strap, makes it look more "expensive" than the nato strap.

As mentioned I have the ID3077 and love the steel strap, was not sure I was going to be "OK" with a steel strap as I suffer from eczema but touch wood all OK. Still fancy a "Toshi" strap but have to save some pennies. Maybe after after Xmas.... BUT I do like the deployment strap


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

James1972 said:


> Nice strap, makes it look more "expensive" than the nato strap.
> 
> As mentioned I have the ID3077 and love the steel strap, was not sure I was going to be "OK" with a steel strap as I suffer from eczema but touch wood all OK. Still fancy a "Toshi" strap but have to save some pennies. Maybe after after Xmas.... BUT I do like the deployment strap


Yeh, I wanted to get a Toshi for a Poljot Buran that I've got, but a little low on funds at the minute . The deployant clasp is nice but i bought a 10 quid one and it's a bit rubbish, it keeps coming undone (which is annoying to say the least). Hopefully will get a beck one for when i fancy swapping back to the Hirsch.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a few years old M5, and no, there is no play, nor do I think there should be whether an O & W or any other make. It should be firm and rigid


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Sounds like the ratchet pawl needs slight adjustment



Griff said:


> I have a few years old M5, and no, there is no play, nor do I think there should be whether an O & W or any other make. It should be firm and rigid


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Griff said:


> I have a few years old M5, and no, there is no play, nor do I think there should be whether an O & W or any other make. It should be firm and rigid


Well I know mine had a bit of a knock before i bought it because i had to replace the insert on the bezel (bought it second hand). Do you think it would be something that Roy would be able to repair for me or would it have to go back to O&W?

Does seem odd though that many other O&W owners seem to have the same problem.


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

My one has quite a bit of give in it and its quite new??

:rltb:


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

potz said:


> sonic said:
> 
> 
> > My one has quite a bit of give in it and its quite new??
> ...


:lol:, wtf?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

TomWazza said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > sonic said:
> ...


I think Potz is a little 'suspicious' of the fact that Sonic has posted 20+ times between 01:03 and 01:30 since joining and his What's it worth thread

Am I getting warm?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

TomWazza said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > sonic said:
> ...












look at my wrist shot of the O&W -YOU CAN SEE THE SLACKNESS -O dear it fell off my wrist


----------

